

I quit my job to start a startup; in India. - akshaye
http://startupping.blogspot.com/2008/03/startup-dream.html

======
ambition
I think India is a fantastic place to do a startup right now. Good luck. Sure,
it lacks in infrastructure, but I think it makes up for it in untapped
markets. There's a lot of room for disruptive technologies to grow within
India before needing to compete against the international giants.

~~~
akshaye
Apart from infrastructure, a community like this is also non-existent. As they
say, this business is based as much on who you know as what you know. But
nevertheless, i'll try to make up for that by following YC-news (and putting
things in Indian context). The opportunities for growth in India is HUGE,
especially now with overall improvement in infrastructure and growing number
of internet users.

------
ideas101
congratulations and good luck - keep us all in loop - by the way what r u
working on ...?

~~~
akshaye
Thank you. I'll be posting the progress on my blog. Currently i'm dabbling
with a couple of ideas. Nothing grand; small ideas that might just work. I
will take some time to refine them before i pick one and proceed.

